# For Fun!



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi there,

Let's start a game. What we'll do is to create a story. How? Here goes:

So, I'll start with three words and the next poster will continue it with three words also. Mind you, three words - no more, no less. Let's see what kind of story we would end up with. Don't follow-up your own post, please. 

I'll start it then...

The doctor arrived...


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*For Fun*

Very late today.


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

he was thinking


----------



## rehamumer (Sep 26, 2012)

about his car


----------



## Multipackcan (Nov 29, 2012)

which he'd crashed


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

into a dinosaur


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

during his passage


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

through the woods


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

he was upset


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

but did,nt know


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

it was nightmare


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

to live everyday


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

then he shout


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

who am i?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

any 1 there ?


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

i m alone


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

what to do


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

lost my shoe


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

oh my god


----------



## drzain (Dec 25, 2012)

take mine


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

said a kid


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

and in return


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

giv MBBS degree:woot:


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

too late maybe


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

he hear a ghost :O


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

of pak. cant


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

He left immediately 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

and ran away


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oh my car


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

left in cant


----------



## Dokish (Feb 1, 2012)

Waiting for someone 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatima938 (Jun 11, 2013)

what is this:!::!:


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

i am here


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

he gets slapped


----------



## 77tahmina (Jul 22, 2013)

o hooo


----------



## rapunzal (Jul 30, 2013)

life iz dfclt


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

take it easy


----------



## rapunzal (Jul 30, 2013)

it is impossible


----------

